# When will P2.88 spool?



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The BSOD, toasted favorites, undesired forced re-boots, inability to properly work with OTA channel mapping changes, and the other annoying bugs are not any less annoying. Any idea when we can expect a better software version?


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Short answer, NO. Jason most likely knows, however, he can't speak. And like we learned with the last two software releases plans change, (how long was it after the original planned release of 285 before it was released?) so even if Jason did tell it could change two or three times before it happens.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> Short answer, NO. Jason most likely knows, however, he can't speak. And like we learned with the last two software releases plans change, (how long was it after the original planned release of 285 before it was released?) so even if Jason did tell it could change two or three times before it happens.


Very well said Tony.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Very well said Tony.


...said the Tease Master!!! :sure: :rolling:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> ...said the Tease Master!!! :sure: :rolling:


*evil* :lol:

I know how you love that sound. :sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> *evil* :lol:
> 
> I know how you love that sound. :sure:


Yes, Laverne was obviously moved by the *evil* s/fx during the chat. At one point I had the volume cranked on my pc speakers and Mr. *evil* actually startled me  especially with the sub cranking !

Don't we wish we all had these great sound f/x on these fori? :grin: Especially when a poster types in *BSOD*! !danger:


----------



## Tonik (Apr 20, 2005)

Hang in there OP. I felt the same way you did. Then I hard booted my box about 50 times, rescanned OTA's and twisted my OTA antenna around a few times.

Finally it stuck and the latest firmware has been working very well for me.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Satellite guys is reporting from Dish it is going to start spooling today.. what's in it?? dunno..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Satguys may be wrong about this one...it hasn't gone yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Satguys is not reporting anything, the Tech Web Site is reporting that. (I just gave a link to the Echostar site which mentioned it was coming out today.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

6/20/2005: 1646 Software Version P2.88 for DP811

Effective Tuesday, June 21st, Engineering will begin to spool the FIRST PHASE of software version P2.88 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P2.84, P2.85, P2.87 and P2.88 will be the valid software versions for the DP811 .

Dish Tech Support


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Excellent. This one is going to be very interesting. I think I'll even risk "Without Permission" this time!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep... There is a post on the Dish Tech Site that it is going to spool today, but with software it is not out until we get reports of it in the wild.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

bavaria72 said:


> Excellent. This one is going to be very interesting. I think I'll even risk "Without Permission" this time!


I haven't received any updates since 2.84 on either of my 811s. I have no reason to believe I'll ever see 2.88. Perhaps that's for the best as 2.84 is working fine for me. I think I'll leave my 811s set to not receive any updates without my permission and never give that permission.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> I haven't received any updates since 2.84 on either of my 811s. I have no reason to believe I'll ever see 2.88. Perhaps that's for the best as 2.84 is working fine for me. I think I'll leave my 811s set to not receive any updates without my permission and never give that permission.


Hey Jerry, I certainly understand your skepticism regarding taking 2.88. Like you, my 811 is working fine but I'm on 2.87. If you are not comfortable about taking 2.88, I would certainly wait a bit to see what folks are saying about 2.88. I have had pretty good luck with the software changes so I'm willing to take the "gamble". Of course I have a 501 to fall back on and since there is no football on for quite some time, if E* screws up 2.88 they have plenty of time to recover. But I really don't think they will because they obviously have taken their time to tweak it. I know that some people have issues with the 811 but I gotta to tell you, IMHO, the 811 was a home run for E*.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been praying for an update to 2.84 for months and months and months and months. I'm at the breaking point - ready to throw it out the window - if I see another "No Info" in my EPG and have to hard reboot I'm going to screeeeaaaaammmmm! I bet I've walked a mile between my couch and the 811 to do hard resets! Saw another great one the other day. The box started in a EPG updates downloading loop. Download, complete, guide button, download, complete, guide button, download, complete, guide button, download - AAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> Short answer, NO. Jason most likely knows, however, he can't speak. And like we learned with the last two software releases plans change, (how long was it after the original planned release of 285 before it was released?) so even if Jason did tell it could change two or three times before it happens.


It looks like Jason doesn't need to speak about release dates now that E* is publishing them. Personally, I don't think that the release dates should be published for the general mass unless E* and their associates can honor what they print. http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My guess is that this release information contained in this link will not be there long. As to releasing anticipated release dates. I am totally in agreement, Too many people don't understand the process and get very irrate when things change. 

As to the link.. well as we found it that things change and it is just a hint to a possible update and does not nessarly mean one will happen.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

boylehome said:


> It looks like Jason doesn't need to speak about release dates now that E* publishings them. Personally, I don't think that the release dates should be published for the general mass unless E* and their associates can honor what they print. http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


From what I am told, the above site is intended for the end user. It is my understanding that it is not intended to be hosted or part of the retailer site. So the URL will possibly change as it gets linked off the Dish website. It is not to be considered a final version at this time. Also, as far as the dates posted on that site, I have been told the dates listed are estimations and not offical release dates.

While it is true that I was asked to stop posting dates and release notes prior to the actual release, I also believe the choice was correct. As most here have seen plans change. Dates are pushed back, tweaks are made, and behold now everyone is more cheesed that they didn't get the release on time than they would have been if they hadn't had the expectation or knowedge of it coming.


----------



## Eddie Estes (Apr 30, 2005)

So I guess unless we all post about how great the 811 is and don't mention the problems it has our posts will get deleted.
We that's it for me. I guess all forums have gotten the Home Theater Forum bug. 
They just delete your posts and act like they never existed.
Later........


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The Support forums are here for constructive support and feedback. "Dish Bashing" or anything construed to be an attack in this forum will be edited or removed at the discretion of the staff. If you wish to Bash please use the Dish General forum. 

Reporting bugs is one thing, repeated bashing is another. The last 5 posts or so were removed because I felt they were going too far. And yes 2 of those posts were my own.

Please keep it clean in this forum and follow the guidlines. The Support Forums seem to have gotten a bit out of control, and a lot more has been tolerated than in the past. It is time to clean up a little and get back to normal. Continued abuse in the Support Forums may result in your privileges to this area being restricted.

Thank you,


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Like Jason said Eddie, The support forums are different than the general forums. If you read the 811 support forum rules, it explains why. 

I have no idea what "Home Theater Forum Bug" is about and you are welcome here, but because of the nature of this area, less is tolerated here in the form of rocks towards Dish. Yes it is a place to discuss bugs and issues, but we try and keep it on the constructive side and keep things away from getting nasty. 

If you want to bash Dish or vent frustrations, well that is what the general areas are for. 

Hopefully this makes sense and you understand where Jason and I are coming from. 

While Jason removed a few, I also edited one and removed the bashing portion of it. 

Cheers!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The 811 update has been removed from the Tech Portal: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

See what y'all did? You scared them away!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_Ooops!_ Sorry. :whatdidid


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

We all need to remember this particular forum is for technical 811 issues. Not why we are pissed at the 811 or why we love it (I'm guilty of that). This is where we air our issue in a non emotional way. If you hate the 811 that much, switch to D* and enjoy the stone wall of silence. Yes, E* does not always hit their time tables (Like where in the hell is my 2.88?). But damnit folks, we know they are working on it. Go talk to our brothers and sister over on the D* forums, they have no earthly idea when their upgrades are going to occur. We have some wonderful resources admining this forum. Let them do their damn job. Sorry, but I'm a little tired of our support staff getting smack around. Ron and Jason are doing their very best. Quite frankly, we all should be appreciative of their input and need to "Listen" at tad bit closer what they say. OK, now I'm off the technical part of this thread so my comments probably need to be moved. Do your job as you see fit Admins. We are behind you 110% (I gave an extra 10 percent because Laverne has a gun in the small of my back!) GGAM!!!!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

bavaria72 said:


> .... We are behind you 110% (I gave an extra 10 percent because Laverne has a gun in the small of my back!)...


 



bavaria72 said:


> ...811 issues....why we love it (I'm *guilty* of that)...


 :whatdidid What's wrong with that? :whatdidid

Those of us who :heart: love our 811s :cuttle: should be at least as free to express _our_ opinions. :sure: Not to mention showing a little appreciation for and patience with our mods. :grin:

(Ditto what Art said about moving. )


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Closing....


----------

